# What is your favorite surf fishing rig



## tacklemake (Feb 24, 2010)

I have 2 15' ugly sticks and I like a fish finder rig on one of them and the other I made a bottom rig where the bottom hook is 3'from the sinker and the top hook is 18" from the bottom hook.I also have strike alert lights on the tips of my rods for night fishing.:fishing:


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

fish finder is what I primarily use unless I am just fishing for spot and croaker, then I use a top/bottom rig.


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

I will use a fish finder with bunker head or cut bait. I may toss out high low rig with a bloodworm and a sandflea on the other. I like to see what they are biting on and then go with that. Like trevor said, sometimes having a high low rig for the spot and little fish keeps me entertained at times.


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

Fishfinder rig.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

fish finders, top and bottom, top water plugs, metal, plastics. this year i picked up some salt water flies to try as teasers.

was looking into the fish finder rig that opens up when it hits the water to keep rigs from helicoptering when thrown any body seen these?


----------



## donvito2 (Mar 5, 2010)

*clip down rigs*

:fishing: What up, you can check out 
http://breakawayusa.com/shop/rigs.htm
I have bought all my surf rods and rigs from here for the past 2 1/2 years. Nick is great if you have questions. Best clip downs I've seen so far! A little expensive thought, you may wanna watch the how to video and make your own.




surfnsam said:


> fish finders, top and bottom, top water plugs, metal, plastics. this year i picked up some salt water flies to try as teasers.
> 
> was looking into the fish finder rig that opens up when it hits the water to keep rigs from helicoptering when thrown any body seen these?


----------



## donvito2 (Mar 5, 2010)

*clip down rig*

What up Surfnsam, try 
http://breakawayusa.com/shop/rigs.htm
I've been buying my surf rods and rigs here for the last 2 1/2 years. Maybe not the best but I love em'. Nick is great if you have questions. Rigs a lil expensive though. You may wanna watch tha how to videos and make your own. Either way, best clip down rigs I've found yet.





surfnsam said:


> fish finders, top and bottom, top water plugs, metal, plastics. this year i picked up some salt water flies to try as teasers.
> 
> was looking into the fish finder rig that opens up when it hits the water to keep rigs from helicoptering when thrown any body seen these?


----------



## Makbarracuda (Dec 9, 2009)

HuskyMD said:


> fish finder is what I primarily use unless I am just fishing for spot and croaker, then I use a top/bottom rig.


Ditto


----------



## TimKan7719 (Apr 4, 2008)

I use what ever is catching fish. I have tied Top and Bottom Rigs that are more like top top rigs on 8-9 feet of Line to keep Finger mullet and Other baits near the surface for Feeding Spanish, blues, Cobia, and Kings. other then That I use normal t/b rigs and FF rigs.
Tight Lines,
Tim


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

thanks Donvito, i know i can build the rig i just need to find the impact shield, looks like they don't sell them separately.


----------



## donvito2 (Mar 5, 2010)

No prob, that site is not to user friendly but the clips are sold separately in their somewhere. If you can't findem' just call.




surfnsam said:


> thanks Donvito, i know i can build the rig i just need to find the impact shield, looks like they don't sell them separately.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

found some on breakawayusa.com. impact shields and new imp2. going to make a few, if i can get more distance and not tangle up that a win win situation


----------



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

I have used long caster rigs several times. They work but I am more traditional. 

Short 4 inch leader for drum and a 20 inch leader for convict bass. 

I also use the light blue or yellow fishfinders. They are stronger and last longer. 

Capt Mike


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

i use the white/yellow ones that go on the main line and u turn the top 180 to stay on, they are vvery strong i use to rip the old style off when casting with braid, it would rip right through the ff.

i use the same old school rigs, but for rock these breakaway rigs should give me more distance and not tangle as much when throwing larger baits.


----------



## tacklemake (Feb 24, 2010)

:fishing:The one's that are in the water catching fish............woody


----------

